# New leafcutter ant set up lots of pics



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i decided to build a new set up and get a new species of ants as well this time i have gone for "atta cephalotes" , i have built it as a amazon set up with full planted tank the tank size is 48"x30"x18" it houses fish that are discus,wild angels,corryadorus and a pair of plecs, the ants are housed in the hollowed out tree trunk with there feeding platform on the left hand side, it has lots of plants in the tank and sand substrate

some pics

the queen on the fungas garden, the queen is a good 4/5cm long

















the set up

























the feeding table


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

thats amazing. im loving the idea of the fish being in there. better than the ones ive seen in zoos by a mile.

+ the fish can eat the dead ants less cleaning lol

all the best.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Without a doubt, You are one amazing person when it comes to awesome leaf cutter ant set-ups.
:2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

empirecook said:


> Without a doubt, You are one amazing person when it comes to awesome leaf cutter ant set-ups.
> :2thumb:


thanks it took a lot of hard work this one and a rake load of £££ lol


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

That looks bloody awesome! :2thumb:
Much better than all of the zoos!
And having the fish in there is a really cool idea to!
Good job : victory:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

you've done that quick since we saw you on friday!
looking real good though! glad yuo got the ants in ok...

did you get my text?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> you've done that quick since we saw you on friday!
> looking real good though! glad yuo got the ants in ok...
> 
> did you get my text?


yeh i got it i will text u in a bit, yeh it didnt take much to finish after you saw it, oh and i got ghosts in now lol


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

can you pop one aside for me... will come for it after we get back off holiday next weekend! LOL


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

That is fantastic! :mf_dribble:

Well done :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

very nice!!!!!!
you sure the water are is large enough for the deep bodies of discus and angels (are they altum or scalare?) and long enough for 2 plecs if they are common plecs


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i have seen this in life and its bigger than it appears on the photos...
don't know about plecs of what ever but the fish all seemed happy and as said the photos dont do it any real justice


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

what are the water area measurements then?
if it's on the post, sorry, but i'm in the car and using a really slow dongle. (not driving lol)
it's that discus need lots of plants to hide in, altum angels get very deep and scalare angels need about the same room as discus. discus really thrive in a species only tank, they need perfect water and don't tolerate blackwater if they are anything but the wild variation brown discus of heckel's discus since captive bred colour morphs have built a tolerance to clear water.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> what are the water area measurements then?
> if it's on the post, sorry, but i'm in the car and using a really slow dongle. (not driving lol)
> it's that discus need lots of plants to hide in, altum angels get very deep and scalare angels need about the same room as discus. discus really thrive in a species only tank, they need perfect water and don't tolerate blackwater if they are anything but the wild variation brown discus of heckel's discus since captive bred colour morphs have built a tolerance to clear water.


they are not altums, the plecs are only bristlenose's so only a small sp, i also breed loads of discus so i know wot im doing there, the water in the tank is 18" deep so plenty of room, there is loads of plants in there, and im just waiting for the tanning to clear up, big external with loads of carbon and lots of water changes


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

shep1979 said:


> they are not altums, the plecs are only bristlenose's so only a small sp, i also breed loads of discus so i know wot im doing there, the water in the tank is 18" deep so plenty of room, there is loads of plants in there, and im just waiting for the tanning to clear up, big external with loads of carbon and lots of water changes


 
wow, the pics really don't do it justice at all then. since the angels are scalare, by process of elimination.. they are going to very active and defensive towards the discus i reckon. ancistrus are pointless unless they are female... the men are lazy as lol... my 2 are  but they only get to about 9/10cm, both of mine are 10cm ish

EDIT: just because you breed, it doesn't mean you are clued up big time on them, but you do sound like you know everything you need to


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> wow, the pics really don't do it justice at all then. since the angels are scalare, by process of elimination.. they are going to very active and defensive towards the discus i reckon. ancistrus are pointless unless they are female... the men are lazy as lol... my 2 are  but they only get to about 9/10cm, both of mine are 10cm ish


yeh its just a pair of plecs and the male just sits in his cave lol, there is only 4 small discus about the same size as the angels so we will see how they get on together, and a nice co2 kit is going in this week

yes we dont know it all with discus very few do but i do very very well with my breeding, i have a discus only fish room and have 7 adult pairs and lots of grow on tanks with loads of small ones from many of my breedings


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

it is good... we were impressed anywho...but then some guppies in a bucket would impress us...LOL

no in all seriousness it looks real good...amd lets not forget the ants... fascinating to watch!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

shep1979 said:


> i decided to build a new set up and get a new species of ants as well this time i have gone for "atta cephalotes" , i have built it as a amazon set up with full planted tank the tank size is 48"x30"x18" it houses fish that are discus,wild angels,corryadorus and a pair of plecs, the ants are housed in the hollowed out tree trunk with there feeding platform on the left hand side, it has lots of plants in the tank and sand substrate
> 
> some pics
> 
> ...


Once I'm able to get in a car and go to the football with my brother without the issue of wanting to kill him from the off then I'm gonna come to your shop when we're in Lancashire. These ant set ups are by far the best thing I've seen since getting in to inverts, totally awesome mate :2thumb:


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but how is the tank doing now? And has the colony grown much? :whistling2:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Atta's*

Any updates in this colony shep?

Cheers


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow that looks amazing! :2thumb: I'd LOVE to set up something similar...when I have more space haha


----------

